# Question for the Pros



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

My archery friends have set up a state Pro group and it isn't that much to join, but it seems the pros in my city and club all shoot at different days during the state shoots because our state shoots are mail-ins, except the last one. Each month the club allows all archers to shoot one of three days during the month. Confusing huh?

My question. Would you pay to shoot pro if you didn't get to shoot with the pros? 

It seems none of the pros want to shoot at the same time. I am more than willing to pay to get to shoot with the pros, but it doesn't seem right to pay to shoot with the pros when every one shoots at different times.

Sounds like the pros have some more thinking to do if they want their ranks to grow.

What do you think? r302:wink:


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

If your talking nfaa pro its not all about shooting in your state but also going to iowa, nationals, vegas, yankton, arazona cup and many other shoots where you shoot together. Shooting in your state should not hold you back you learn a ton shooting other shoots where you shoot as a group in the pros.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

The state pro dividions usually aren't very big. Like 2finger said, it's about shooting the National level events. How your state runs it's shoot is completely up to the people running it. At any National event the Pro's shoot together.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Repies*

Thanks guys, r302


----------

